

Clash of the Titans 2013 - rahasia
http://www.foxbusiness.com/news/2012/12/23/analysis-amazon-google-on-collision-course-in-2013/

======
rahasia
interesting quotes from article: Amazon now sells ads that show up to the side
of product search results on its website..

Now, Amazon is pushing its online ad efforts, threatening to siphon revenue
and users from Google's main search website..

